# Mystery Snails Breeding



## mrtoad1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello,

My daughter has 2 mystery snails in her tank (1 gold and 1 black) we noticed this morning eggs laid above the water line. I know nothing about breeding snails. I did not know that black and gold would mate. I am assuming if she has laid the eggs they are fertilized is that the case? Also her tank is small, only 5 gallons so not sure what to do. If I leave alone and they hatch will the fish in the tank eat the snails or will we have an over population of snails? Once hatched or prior is there a way to move to another tank and then is there a place that will take them? 

I am sure I will have more questions, thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I have heard they do lay eggs above the water line.

and possibly breed asexually as well as bisexually.

Just what I have heard.


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

I was told once that Mystery snails can not change there sex. Anyway id wait till they hatch and move them to a cycled tank... I had thought mine where going to breed so i asked the LFS they said if they hatch they want them to sell soo maybe you could make some cash off them? no clue... I know your supposed to move the babies from the parents as the babies will crawl inside the adult shell and bug them ? lol all random hear say from other forums tho no experience at all lol


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

if you dont want them, just remove the eggs.


----------



## mrtoad1968 (Oct 5, 2011)

thanks all. I started looking more into it. Apparently I can move the eggs to another tank and sell the babies to a LFS. I would need to find one who would want them. I'm going to look into that.


----------

